# Network Connection Problems with (Chinese) Android Phone



## m2dai2dak2da (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello all!
I've had nothing but issues with my Lenovo Zuk Z2 since I bought it from gearbest, which had a shop rom on it for international sales, no OTA updates, and no connection to my data from the beginning.

Happily, I have finally managed to update my ROM from 1.9.044ST to 2.5.334ST today (using https://zukfans.eu/community/threads/howto-flash-a-stock-zui-rom-zuk-z2-z2131-only.104/ ).

Unhappily, it did not solve my main issue preventing me from using my data. I do have OTA updates now though and it shows as up to date.

I'm new to this and to Android phones, I'm really hoping you can help!

I can connect to Wifi and use my phone as I'd like while on wifi, with the exception of receiving MMS picture texts.
I can connect to my service provider (Public Mobile) and make/receive texts (without pictures) and phone calls all day wherever I am, but I cannot use my data once I'm away from my wifi connection.

Any suggestions would be appreciated! 
Thank you.


----------



## m2dai2dak2da (Dec 17, 2002)

I should add... In the top right on my screen it is giving me full bars (for my network reading) with an H beside it.
Thinking maybe I used the wrong slot from the dual SIM tray, I tried to swap the sim to the other spot at the top right read full bars again but with 3G beside it this time.

I'd like and should have access to 4G if possible (living in Vancouver BC). Both cases had no data service despite indicating a strong connection in the top right of my screen.

Thanks


----------

